# Vintage Beach



## ragbar (26. Juni 2022)

Mal ne Brandelsession mit "Altglas" realisiert, 3 z.T. mehr als 40 Jahre alte Stücke sowie eine 80er Japan-Carbon am Start.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2022)

Die braune Rute mit der Abu dran sieht heiß aus. Erinnert mich an eine Brandungssession in Namibia vor gut 20 Jahren, da hatten wir auch solche Pfosten in der Hand. Erfolglos. Während die Schlappohren mit ihren Pickups und hochkant montierten Ruten drauf die Kühltruhen vollgeladen haben....


----------

